# Skater punks beat a dog to death.



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

LINK TO VIDEO, CLICK AT OWN RISK!
*EDIT Ms_Natt: This video has been suspected to cause seizures, please click at your own risk. Very graphic nature.*
This actually made me sick to my stomach, and couldn't watch it all. I have had dogs all my life, and can't beleive someone would do this to a helpless animal. I honestly would have taken the biggest object I could find and bash all of them over there head. I would show them how it feels to be helpless! Please don't say anything stupid about this, Like P45 would say about kittens.
Dogs > 95% of humanity
"The dog was just sitting there, minding [her] own business. When they attacked [the dog] with such fury, it was beyond belief. I hope those boys do some jail time."

Such were the sentiments of one San Angelo resident left "devastated" by a video showing an alleged act of animal abuse that one seasoned official has called "absolutely disgusting." The footage in question appears to show two local 17-year-olds-Joshua Johnson and Kevin Wright-using a skateboard to repeatedly bludgeon a hapless stray dog lying motionless by a vending machine. Local officials could not say whether the dog, who may have been dealt fatal blows across her face and neck by Johnson and Wright, was ever found.

To view the disturbing footage of this miserable attack, please click here.

Thankfully, prosecutor John Best has filed felony cruelty charges against the pair.

Judge Rae Leifeste will preside over Johnson and Wright's pre-trial hearing on July 6. Please respectfully remind him that people who abuse animals rarely do so only once and almost never stop there. Politely explain that the safety of the community and its animals may well be at stake (for more information about the link between cruelty to animals and violence toward humans, click here) and ask that, should the defendants be found guilty, the judge take the following actions:

• incarcerate the defendants for two years 
• order them to undergo psychiatric evaluations and subsequent counseling at their expense 
• bar them from any future contact with animals

Please ensure that all correspondence is courteous so as not to jeopardize the success of our campaign.

The Honorable Rae Leifeste, Judge 
51st District Court 
112 W. Beauregard 
San Angelo, TX 76903

Please also thank John Best for vigorously prosecuting animal abusers:

John Best, Assistant District Attorney 
Office of the 51st District Attorney 
124 W. Beauregard 
San Angelo, TX 76903 
325-658-6831 (fax)


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

these guys were probaly high or drunk LOL or jux messing wih a dog

i would like to see that guy try that to a pit


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, that is some fucked up sh*t. I would love to do that sh*t to them. I hope they go to jail for that sh*t


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

that kind of sh*t pisses me off


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Makes me want to murder those f*cking cunts.

Some skaters can be such fuckin dicks


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

This is why ppl hate us, because of some dumbass individual do some stupid sh*t and we all get labeled bad ass punk sk8ers, We're not all alike...........

I love dogs and that was a beautiful girl, why would anyone want to do this.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

LaZy said:


> these guys were probaly high or drunk LOL or jux messing wih a dog
> 
> i would like to see that guy try that to a pit :laugh:


 doesn't matter what type of animal it was. If it was just lying there sleeping and all of a sudden it got hit with a skateboard it would be too dizzy and disoriented to do anything.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

****


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

that to sick, how could they do that.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

that makes me sick....... stupid peices of sh*t deserve to burn in hell


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

theres some fuked up people out there


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

fishofury said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > these guys were probaly high or drunk LOL or jux messing wih a dog
> ...


 Another sad part is, if that dog would have attacked them, they probably would have found the owner and sued them.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > LaZy said:
> ...


 still he or she will get what they deserve!


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

those are the kind of people i like to smash with baseball bats and sharp objects

poor dog


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

im not even going to watch it based on all your reactions


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

That truly pisses me off!!!









Poor dog









I cant watch all of it...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

f*cking WASTE OF LIFE!

I hate assholes like that, makes me lose faith in humanity.


----------



## meepo (Jun 30, 2004)

OH MY MOTHER f*cking GOD THATS SUCH MOTHER f*cking BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR MOTHER f*cking CRYING OUT LOUD THAT f*cking RETARDED ASS SKATING PIECE OF FILTHY FUCKIN sh*t HE NEEDS TO FUCKIN GO TA HELL IVE NEVER GODDAMN BEEN SO MAD AT SOME ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT POOR DOG WAS JUST SLEEPING THEN HE COMES AND f*cking BASHES THE POOR THING IN THE HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

IF they were local, I would have done something, like hunt them down, smash them over their heads with the board, kick in their car windows, etc.


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

meepo said:


> OH MY MOTHER f*cking GOD THATS SUCH MOTHER f*cking BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR MOTHER f*cking CRYING OUT LOUD THAT f*cking RETARDED ASS SKATING PIECE OF FILTHY FUCKIN sh*t HE NEEDS TO FUCKIN GO TA HELL IVE NEVER GODDAMN BEEN SO MAD AT SOME ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT POOR DOG WAS JUST SLEEPING THEN HE COMES AND f*cking BASHES THE POOR THING IN THE HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 now...tell us how you really feel

seriously....we all feel the same way


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

That is sick.... Those Kids should be beaten with skateboards across their heads


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i don't know what to say but i hope those assholes burn in hell.


----------



## Guerillah (Apr 11, 2004)

thats some f'ed up sh*t there, we should take a skateboard to their heads, i'll do it personally. I'll break it in half over those bastards.


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

holy sh*t, they should be taken out and shot... many times. if anyone ever did that to my dog i swear they would never walk again... shot... many times. i have to go hug my dog.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

that is so harsh i would like to smake that *** upside the head with his board


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

sickening..


----------



## mwm (Jun 30, 2004)

screw the board get a truck and run that little bitch down, and who the f*ck would film that!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

they both deserve to be kicked in the nuts, then bashed with a skateboard. I hope they get what they deserve... f*cking dicks


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

f*ck that, im pissed


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

that makes me feel sick inside, like i wanna puke, i dont know wut type of person could do that to such a nice looking and harmless animal, makes me wonder wut type of ppl are living in this world,

the only thing that could paralell how sad i am is how much i wanna kick there asses,


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

those ass wipes have something seriously wrong with them. i feel so bad for the dog...


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Those little shits need to go to prison for a long long time.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

anyone want to take a road trip to beat some punks asses


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Plain and simple. They should be killed!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I hope those punks die


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That hurt to watch it


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

That's Fucked-up!!!. He should be shipped to Iraq







see how tough he is


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Times like these I wish the laws are rewritten to treat people like these as adults and throw their asses in prison. The sad thing is, these fucks will probably get released with nothing more than a slight slap on the wrists because they are a minority. If anything, I hope people in their community start a search for them the second they are released and kill them in the cruelest way possible. Idiots like these dont deserve to live.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

quite honestly, i dont believe death is called for in this case. it's obvious that they're probably suburban skaters that have nothing better to do with their time. and they, more likely than not, have some real psychological issues. saying that they deserve the death sentence is a bit overboard. but i do thikn they should serve time, whether it be in a mental facility or a prison is irrelevant. i also think that they should recieve help from a shrink.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

That's the thing about our system here though. Most of the violent cases are blamed on pyschological issues. That's the same reason why so many people get away with things like this. These kids arent retarded or anything. They are sane enough to be able to skate and they obviously know what they are doing is wrong. This reminds me of the same incident with our college a few years ago. The guy made a buncha bombs and wanted to blow up our school and he got arrested with attempted murder. It was all over the news. NOw I hear they're going to release him soon because he has mental issues....







No sh*t.... the f*cker tried to blow up an entire school! Chances are, these kid knew they are going to be released with minor charges because 1. they are a minority and 2. they can probably get away with using an excuse such as insanity or something. I do agree that some people really do have mental issues, but we need to draw a line somewhere. Too many people are using it as an excuse to get away with things.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what does being a minority have ANYTHING to do with getting away with a crime? i'm a minority and have never gotten away with any crime that i've been charged with. now, i wasn't saying that they're mentally retarded. but obviously, no human in their right mind would attack a harmless dog for no reason. this stems from something deeper than, "they're just stupid kids." and you seemed to have missed my point when i said:



> but i do thikn they should serve time, whether it be in a mental facility or a prison is irrelevant.


will they serve actual time? probably not, it's not a crime where you'll serve time for... however, they most likely will get psychological help. is it an excuse? no, that's why i said that they should serve time. and the insanity plea wont get out of a situation like this. you'll probably end up paying a fine, getting psych help, and thats it...regardless of whether or not you're found legally insane [which they won't be.]


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I think what Kain means is...minority=minor









Im with Kain on this one. Too many people get away with the whole "its all psychologica" crap. Please...we all know right from wrong.

As for the guy that wanted to blow up your school, Kain, he was one of my classmates brother.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Oops I mean Minor as Karen stated. Anyways, what they did was cold blooded murder and anyone that has raised a dog can agree that they're like kids in terms of intelligence. I honestly believe that anyone that tortures or kills a dog or cat should be tried as though they're commiting a crime on a child. Just think, if we have stricter laws in which animal abuse is treated like child abuse, the chances of people abusing and killing animals would be much lower. Im sure these people would think twice about killing that dog if they knew they are at risk of being charged with murdering a child.



> will they serve actual time? probably not, it's not a crime where you'll serve time for... however, they most likely will get psychological help. is it an excuse? no, that's why i said that they should serve time. and the insanity plea wont get out of a situation like this. you'll probably end up paying a fine, getting psych help, and thats it...regardless of whether or not you're found legally insane [which they won't be.]


You've just reinforced my statement there. If they do serve time, it will be minimal and in juvenile facilities instead of a real prison where they truly belong. Getting a fine and getting psych help is obviously just a slap in the wrist when dealing with a situation like this. People that deserve real psychological treatment are ones that truly dont know right from wrong. When you commit a crime and dont know what you're doing is wrong or what you've done, then you deserve help. These kids obviously know right from wrong and they chose to do it for attention and their own sadistic enjoyment.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

even if these guys gets away from the system, there is alot of (dont really know the english words for these guys you know people the fight for animals right and are very very extreme) people like them would proably seek these guysu p and beat the crap out of them if this video gets enough with attension...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

That is very cruel......








I am [email protected]#$ing angry!!!!!!!!!

I want to see what these [email protected]#rs will do if i i throw them naked in my 2 doberman....Fu%^#ing pussies.......

I HATE ANIMAL CRUELTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Kain said:


> Oops I mean Minor as Karen stated. Anyways, what they did was cold blooded murder and anyone that has raised a dog can agree that they're like kids in terms of intelligence. I honestly believe that anyone that tortures or kills a dog or cat should be tried as though they're commiting a crime on a child. Just think, if we have stricter laws in which animal abuse is treated like child abuse, the chances of people abusing and killing animals would be much lower. Im sure these people would think twice about killing that dog if they knew they are at risk of being charged with murdering a child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never denied your statement. i AGREED that they should serve time.



> eople that deserve real psychological treatment are ones that truly dont know right from wrong.


Not true. If you've seen any documentaries on serial killers or mass murderers, most of them knew that what they were doing is wrong but they continued to do it. Does that make them any less psychotic than an insane schizophrenic that raves like a madman? But like I said, you, like most of the other people here, suggest that the kids get the death sentence. Are you kidding me? I saw a post on this board where a guy said that he was going to yank the teeth out of a mouse before throwing it into his piranha tank. Should he receive life in prison too?

If you simply meant to imply that these guys should recieve time in jail, that's uderstandable. But the death penalty is ridiculous.

And you say that anyone who tortures a cat or a dog should be tried as though committing a crime against a child. What about people that injure hamsters, birds, or fish? Should they be tried as though they committed crimes against a human? Why just cats and dogs? That's reminds me of some shmuck one day that tried to get me to sign a petition to stop using horses for meat. Why should I? They're another animal that's just as easily eaten as a cow or pig.

Should it be that way because dogs and cats can feel pain? If so, there is a controversial topic on whether or not fish can feel pain [in which studies are beginning to show that very well are capable of feeling pain]. Rodents feel pain.

So, since some people treasure their fish just as much another person would treasure their cat or dog, should we do the same? If some kid fishes out a large mouth bass and cuts it up, should he be tried as someone that committed murder on a child? That's ridiculous. You have to give a better explaination for wanting to try someone in that manner than "because they make cool pets," or, "because I love dogs."


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

That's really some fucked up sh*t they did, shows how much they are cowards,Id like to see them hit my pit with a skateboard,then after i see it,id shoot em with my glock.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want those Peices of sh*t dead.. and their friends.... and familly..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> Some skaters can be such fuckin dicks


 kill them all....


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

prison/mental institutions f*ck people up more than when they got there.. best way to teach sum1 a lesson is to threaten their life i.e. ass beating


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jiggy said:


> prison/mental institutions f*ck people up more than when they got there.. best way to teach sum1 a lesson is to threaten their life i.e. ass beating


 nah.. no need.. just kill them and rid the world from these sick fucks..

send them to Iraq with "Bomb Iraq" shirts.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I think some jail time should be forthcoming in this case.I'm also sure none will be however.
Turn around is fair play on the other hand, so instead of the death penalty like some other people called for I have a different idea.
Why not wait till these idiots are sleeping and let someones trained guard/fighting
dog attack them.Maybe then they might understand what it feels like.
Later
Eric
just make sure the owners not identified so theres no pos. of them getting sued of course.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

where are those fuckers from.....if they are local to anyones area you should go bash their f*cking heads in with a big heavy object, that made me wanna puke...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jiggy said:


> prison/mental institutions f*ck people up more than when they got there.. best way to teach sum1 a lesson is to threaten their life i.e. ass beating


 not true. my roommate spent a year in a mental facility and 4 years on top of that in prison for stabbing a staff peace officer 13 times with a sharpened toothbrush [while he was in juvie]. when he got released early, he was a born again christian, comepletely changed and headed on the right track. while in prison he earned his g.e.d., read many books and learned probably more than he did out here.

it's all on the person and their willingness to want to change or learn.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

They live in San Angelo (not sure which state) and their names are Joshua Johnson and Kevin Wright. If they did that to my dog I don't want to know what I would do to them.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Peacock said:


> t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:
> 
> 
> > Some skaters can be such fuckin dicks
> ...


 Even me??? Thats the problem today some individuals do sh*t liekthis and we all get judged


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You get treated differently depending what your crime was when you go to jail. If these kids do time, I'm pretty fuckin sure they'll get the sh*t beaten out of them quite a few times, and rightfully so.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I couldn't watch it.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Not cool


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:
> ...


 Dude, let it slide: some remarks are too simple to even justify a response, just like the persons that post them...
And some really excell in making such airheaded, ignorant remarks


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Dude.... I didn't watch the video. But, it makes me so upset just to hear about this.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Zim said:


> Dude.... I didn't watch the video. But, it makes me so upset just to hear about this.


 I did, and I wish I didn't...








I really makes you question why humans even deserve to crawl around on this planet (by now we must have used up all our credits): it's really sickening how messed up people can be


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Zim said:
> 
> 
> > Dude.... I didn't watch the video. But, it makes me so upset just to hear about this.
> ...


 totally agree, this is really sick... when i watched this it i got the same feeling in my stomach as i get when a girl gets beaten by her husband or somthing like that or watching a documetery about child malesters... this aint much batter than that...


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > Oops I mean Minor as Karen stated. Anyways, what they did was cold blooded murder and anyone that has raised a dog can agree that they're like kids in terms of intelligence. I honestly believe that anyone that tortures or kills a dog or cat should be tried as though they're commiting a crime on a child. Just think, if we have stricter laws in which animal abuse is treated like child abuse, the chances of people abusing and killing animals would be much lower. Im sure these people would think twice about killing that dog if they knew they are at risk of being charged with murdering a child.
> ...


 [/QUOTE] You have to give a better explaination for wanting to try someone in that manner than "because they make cool pets," or, "because I love dogs."


> Unfortunately that's how our society treats animals. Dogs and cats are higher in intelligence than rodents, fish, etc therefore they have better treatment. I totally agree with you about other animals being poorly mistreated. You're making it sound like Im totally against you on this. What I stated is on my own personal view on things, why? because Im a dog owner and have the same compassion for dogs as I do for little children. I treat my dog as if it were my own child. I never said what I believe is absolute fact because I know fair well its just my own personal bias that I formed.


Not true. If you've seen any documentaries on serial killers or mass murderers, most of them knew that what they were doing is wrong but they continued to do it. Does that make them any less psychotic than an insane schizophrenic that raves like a madman?


> So are you saying that these murderers deserve the same treatment as someone who's truly mentally challenged? I for one wouldnt want to waste my tax dollars paying for treatment when these people can be put to death. What im saying is our government is being too easy on crimes as of late and it seems as if anything major commited can be blamed on mental issues. But we need to draw the line somewhere. Its obvious that someone killing a helpless dog is not normal but to say they have mental issues is a bit far out. These people know right from wrong. If they are willing to do this to an animal, what makes you think they wont go further someday and do that to another human being when released? If they do serve time, it should be for a loooong time, not just a year or two.


Should it be that way because dogs and cats can feel pain? If so, there is a controversial topic on whether or not fish can feel pain [in which studies are beginning to show that very well are capable of feeling pain]. Rodents feel pain.


> Since when have I ever said any of these animals dont feel pain? Please try to avoid putting words in my mouth.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

thats sick if i lived near them i would really find it hard to not go round and nail the little pricks head to his front door, animals are better than people

people are f*cking scum


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

I guess we're pretty much going back and forth while we seem to already agree on some points. I do think they deserve and I do think a lot of criminals avoid time. On the last point of your post, I never put words in your mouth though. I stated "Is it because..." I was asking a question, not assuming.

Anyhow:



> So are you saying that these murderers deserve the same treatment as someone who's truly mentally challenged? I for one wouldnt want to waste my tax dollars paying for treatment when these people can be put to death. What im saying is our government is being too easy on crimes as of late and it seems as if anything major commited can be blamed on mental issues. But we need to draw the line somewhere. Its obvious that someone killing a helpless dog is not normal but to say they have mental issues is a bit far out. These people know right from wrong. If they are willing to do this to an animal, what makes you think they wont go further someday and do that to another human being when released? If they do serve time, it should be for a loooong time, not just a year or two.


I'm not saying that they deserve to be treated as a mentally challenged person in anyway. They're not and shouldn't be treated as such. Instead, I would like to see them analyzed and studied. Of course, there are pitfalls to this. And like you, I don't want to spend anymore of my money on social rejects. It's bad enough that I have to pay for idiots that breed like rabbits and live off of welfare, contributing nothing to society.

Yes, the kids knew right from wrong, that's why I said I do believe that they should serve time. But just serving time won't do anything for them. That's why I think it should be in unison with mental treatment. While I have a very cynical outlook on people as a whole, I do think that some rejects can be turned. Let's say, for isntance, that these kids went through a rehabilitation program [i.e. anger management, a private office not funded by the government.] and they passed and learned to control their...problems. There's that possibility that they could become a good, or even a great person. Maybe a doctor, maybe a psychologist? Who knows?

What I'm saying is that so many people in this thread are quick to say "death to them...shoot them...hang them.." but don't really consider what the outcome would be if they just served some time, went through rehab and saw a shrink.


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

these two assholes are from san angelo, texas. if anyone wanted to know.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> I guess we're pretty much going back and forth while we seem to already agree on some points. I do think they deserve and I do think a lot of criminals avoid time. On the last point of your post, I never put words in your mouth though. I stated "Is it because..." I was asking a question, not assuming.
> 
> Anyhow:
> 
> ...


 I definately agree with you bro. We do share alot of the same beliefs except with a few different views on the subject but that's what makes these discussions interesting. Honestly, you're right about the death sentence being brought up too quickly. After watching that vid, I think the majority of us are speaking out of emotions. I also agree that there is alot to be learned from some of these people and some of them can change. But when these people commit a crime like this, others will follow and it gets worst. Think about the columbine incident. Immediately after that, other kids began having ideas and started copying them. What im concerned about is that most of the time these kids are let off the hook with just a minor slap on the wrists. Ive seen that too many times with people Ive grown up with in high school. Regardless of all the effort put into trying to change them, the majority of them dont really change much. Most of them come back to school a year or two later and still brag about the stuff they've done and how they've fooled their parole officers into believing that they've changed. I think that if the punishment is harsher, then maybe others might began to reconsider before attempting to copy what these kids did.


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

rozz said:


> meepo said:
> 
> 
> > OH MY MOTHER f*cking GOD THATS SUCH MOTHER f*cking BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR MOTHER f*cking CRYING OUT LOUD THAT f*cking RETARDED ASS SKATING PIECE OF FILTHY FUCKIN sh*t HE NEEDS TO FUCKIN GO TA HELL IVE NEVER GODDAMN BEEN SO MAD AT SOME ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT POOR DOG WAS JUST SLEEPING THEN HE COMES AND f*cking BASHES THE POOR THING IN THE HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...










i agruee


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

lets all pitch in and get a hitman.... whipe down their familly's and have them suffer knowing their familly and friends are dead..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*A warning has been issued for this video. Click at your own discretion. It has been said this video causes seizures...so please be advised.*


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Does it really? I had no idea. I thought I gave fair enough warning. Good work Ms Natt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Does it really? I had no idea. I thought I gave fair enough warning. Good work Ms Natt


 I didnt know it caused harm either, but a member brought it to my attention that it gave his friend a seizure. So I dont know


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

in my very honest opinion, people like this shud be killed. they do not deserve to live. they give the human race a bad reputation.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Does it really? I had no idea. I thought I gave fair enough warning. Good work Ms Natt
> ...


 Is their freind allright?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 From what I told, they are okay now.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

poor dog.









that is weak


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> lets all pitch in and get a hitman.... whipe down their familly's and have them suffer knowing their familly and friends are dead..


im in for hire!







how bout you peacock?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > lets all pitch in and get a hitman.... whipe down their familly's and have them suffer knowing their familly and friends are dead..
> 
> 
> im in for hire!
> ...


 lets do this sh*t.









how bad did this movie get? i stopped watching after the second hit to the dog.. was it bad?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i woudld have beat the sh*t outta them sooooo bad


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > > lets all pitch in and get a hitman.... whipe down their familly's and have them suffer knowing their familly and friends are dead..
> ...


 That was all there was.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

bastards....


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

That makes me want to kick some ass i would beat the crap out of thjose guys if i saw that sh** that makes me sick that people could actully do that


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> lets do this sh*t.


socom sh-t yo! supressors and all black stealth mo!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

That broke my heart, I wish I didn't see the video-and I don't even like dogs.


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

f*cking damnit I shouldnt have watched that video. I would have unmercilesly beaten the sh*t out of both those kids. I couldnt bare to wath the whole video. what happens in the end??


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

i didnt watch the movie but whenever i hear of this sh*t i wanna go kill those kinda people!


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

i saw the movie.does the dog die?fucken idiots.just beat them to death with a pipe,the best way of justice.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

that dog clearly belongs to someone.i just noticed the collar.i hope the dogs O.K


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

P.Piraya said:


> that dog clearly belongs to someone.i just noticed the collar.i hope the dogs O.K


 its f*cking dead


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

meepo said:


> OH MY MOTHER f*cking GOD THATS SUCH MOTHER f*cking BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR MOTHER f*cking CRYING OUT LOUD THAT f*cking RETARDED ASS SKATING PIECE OF FILTHY FUCKIN sh*t HE NEEDS TO FUCKIN GO TA HELL IVE NEVER GODDAMN BEEN SO MAD AT SOME ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT POOR DOG WAS JUST SLEEPING THEN HE COMES AND f*cking BASHES THE POOR THING IN THE HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 took the words outta my mouth


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this topic is kinda dead.. but I saw another video that made me physically ill. I don't have a link to it, but it was basically a couple of guys that put a cat in a cage, doused it with fluids and burned it alive. You could hear the cat dying in the cage.. Nothing much does anymore, but that made me cry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2005)

Where are you guys finding these vids?


----------

